# JSV to Work Permit/Blue Card



## krishananth

Hello,

What is the process to convert the Job Seeker Visa to a Work Permit (or) EU Blue card?
I plan to apply for Job Seeker visa after 3 months (after finishing my German language studies).

If I use Job Seeker visa to land in Germany and search for a job, what is the process to transfer the visa?
1) Is it enough to get an employment offer letter from a German Company (mentioning employment type as permanent, Salary details, etc)?
2) Does the Employer need any other processing to hire a foreign worker?
3) Once I have an offer letter, Employer expects to join ASAP (or) may be willing to wait for a month to join. So any rough idea on typical timelines in converting Job Seeker Visa to a Work Permit/Blue Card (when being in Germany)?

Thanks much for your replies.

Ananth


----------

